# Skipper's Adventures - Week 39 Visiting MI6 Headquarters



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures 
Week 39

MI 6 Headquarters

​*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*​
Scooter: I'm so glad we finally are delivering this bag to the agents at MI5. 

Skipper: Scooter you did a great job in ensuring this mission was accomplished. I foresee a promotion in your future when we return to the States!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice commentary Deborah....or should I just go ahead and call you "D"....

This photo elicit's chill's from my inner most being....think of the old cartoon "Rudolph the red nose reindeer" ...the host snowman shiver's and turn's away at the sight of the abominable snowman...that kind of chill....then for you to add this commentary....chicken skin with goose bump's here....

The boy's never made it back home true enough...and we know that agent's of their caliber did not, because they chose not to. So your commentary is almost believable.....almost.....:spy:

Notice though, that no agent's from MI5 are on the scene....notice the erie desolation of the surrounding area....notice too, most of all that the boy's remain incognito, and with the red bag nearby. The red bag has been too coveted....way too important for Skipper to turn this bag over to anyone...but that is just my opinion folk's...you can form your own...as we all grasp to understand the significance of the red bag, and the now heavy involvement of the formerly retired agent "D"...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

President and a secret agent!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ooh, I can't wait to see what the promotion will be!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Owh I love a good thriller, those two agents are invincible just like Tom Cruise :laughing2::laughingr so he thinks


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Skip to Scooter: Pull your hat up, old chap. You look like Mike Hammer!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am waiting to find out about this promotion!and..ok,the bag reached its destination,but what was inside?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Nice commentary Deborah....or should I just go ahead and call you "D"....

This photo elicit's chill's from my inner most being....think of the old cartoon "Rudolph the red nose reindeer" ...the host snowman shiver's and turn's away at the sight of the abominable snowman...that kind of chill....then for you to add this commentary....chicken skin with goose bump's here....

The boy's never made it back home true enough...and we know that agent's of their caliber did not, because they chose not to. So your commentary is almost believable.....almost.....:spy:

Notice though, that no agent's from MI5 are on the scene....notice the erie desolation of the surrounding area....notice too, most of all that the boy's remain incognito, and with the red bag nearby. The red bag has been too coveted....way too important for Skipper to turn this bag over to anyone...but that is just my opinion folk's...you can form your own...as we all grasp to understand the significance of the red bag, and the now heavy involvement of the formerly retired agent "D"...

Click to expand...

 :spy: :question: :spy:



kcladyz said:



President and a secret agent!

Click to expand...

 Yes, Ma'am! Working to protect the free world!



aluz said:



Ooh, I can't wait to see what the promotion will be! 

Click to expand...

 Hmmmmm, I guess we'll have to see what the future holds. 



Pretty boy said:



Owh I love a good thriller, those two agents are invincible just like Tom Cruise :laughing2::laughingr so he thinks

Click to expand...

 I wonder how Tom Cruise would like being compared to the indomitable Skipper and Scooter. 



AnimalKaperz said:



Skip to Scooter: Pull your hat up, old chap. You look like Mike Hammer!

Click to expand...

 :wow:



despoinaki said:



I am waiting to find out about this promotion! and..ok,the bag reached its destination,but what was inside? 

Click to expand...

 It will be interesting to see if Skipper and Scooter decide to enlighten us with the answers to those questions, Despina! :spy:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Notice the answer's from "D" folk's.....very non commital....very elusive....I got the goose bump's going again..........


----------

